# 3x3 Tips and Tricks: "Awkward" OLLs (OLLCP)



## Anthony (Jan 26, 2011)

A small dose of the powahhh of OLLCP.
I'll definitely make more videos pertaining to OLLCP and other little tricks in the somewhat relatively vaguely possibly sooner or later hopefully not later future.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 26, 2011)

"And N-perms."
I <3 you. Thanks a lot Anthony.


----------



## Erzz (Jan 26, 2011)

The F-II changed into a GuHong!
Anyway... So OLLCP is like COLL but with all OLLs?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 26, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Anyway... So OLLCP is like COLL but with all OLLs?


 Yes, it's OLL and CP.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a site for all this?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anybody actually learned full OLLCP? I've liked the idea of influencing OLLCP, but I'm not big on the idea of learning all CP cases for full OLL (to where you could OLLCP and get EPLL everytime.

It would definitely be nice though to always end up with an ajdacent corner swap PLL (or solved) than opposite corner swap. You could completely stop practicing those PLLs


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 26, 2011)

I do something like this to avoid H perms lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Has anybody actually learned full OLLCP? I've liked the idea of influencing OLLCP, but I'm not big on the idea of learning all CP cases for full OLL (to where you could OLLCP and get EPLL everytime.
> 
> *It would definitely be nice though to always end up with an ajdacent corner swap PLL (or solved) than opposite corner swap. You could completely stop practicing those PLLs *


 I wouldn't stop..it's very possible to screwup the alg or start instinctively performing the incorrect one.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I wouldn't stop..it's very possible to screwup the alg or start instinctively performing the incorrect one.


 
Or OLL skip


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

I meant wouldn't need to practice the opposite corner swap PLLs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I meant wouldn't need to practice the opposite corner swap PLLs.


 
That doesn't account for what Amos said. OLL skips can still give opposite corner swap PLLs.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, I didn't see his post. I didn't hit submit for a few minutes after I hit the reply button (got side tracked), so I'm not not sure if that's why or not. It most certainly would not account for OLL skips, I suppose that's a good point


----------



## Thiags (Nov 21, 2013)

can u please post the algorithm for this? I am not able to decipher this from your fast movements. Thanks.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2013)

Thiags said:


> can u please post the algorithm for this? I am not able to decipher this from your fast movements. Thanks.



If you click on the video to watch on YouTube, the algorithms are in the description.


----------



## Thiags (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 21, 2013)

H perm is my fastest (sub-1) perm. But most of my perm algs are short/easy and hand picked so I have similar times for all of them except for Y perm and teh G perms..
I found a nice N perm that flows like a T perm so I am not in this N perm sucks nonsense. 
OLLCP is just what I needed! I started learning OLL two days agoa nd I'm already through all the Frurufs. (1/3rd of OLL) so thanks!


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

Erzz said:


> The F-II changed into a GuHong!
> Anyway... So OLLCP is like COLL but with all OLLs?



Basically I'm pretty sure COLL is a subset of OLLCP.



FatBoyXPC said:


> Has anybody actually learned full OLLCP? I've liked the idea of influencing OLLCP, but I'm not big on the idea of learning all CP cases for full OLL (to where you could OLLCP and get EPLL everytime.
> 
> It would definitely be nice though to always end up with an ajdacent corner swap PLL (or solved) than opposite corner swap. You could completely stop practicing those PLLs



I could be wrong but I think Justin Harder did..


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Basically I'm pretty sure COLL is a subset of OLLCP.


Yes it is, for the all edges oriented cases.



kclejeune said:


> I could be wrong but I think Justin Harder did..


You just replied to a nearly 3-year-old post. No one had successfully done it until Justin did in this past year.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> You just replied to a nearly 3-year-old post. No one had successfully done it until Justin did in this past year.



I though Thom did?


----------



## kcl (Nov 22, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Yes it is, for the all edges oriented cases.
> 
> 
> You just replied to a nearly 3-year-old post. No one had successfully done it until Justin did in this past year.



:fp didn't even notice.. Oh well. I've done stupider things.


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 22, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> H perm is my fastest (sub-1) perm. But most of my perm algs are short/easy and hand picked so I have similar times for all of them except for Y perm and teh G perms..
> I found a nice N perm that flows like a T perm so I am not in this N perm sucks nonsense.
> OLLCP is just what I needed! I started learning OLL two days agoa nd I'm already through all the Frurufs. (1/3rd of OLL) so thanks!



Any chance you could post that N perm? I've had trouble with them for years.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Any chance you could post that N perm? I've had trouble with them for years.



yeah, me too. Please post the alg.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Any chance you could post that N perm? I've had trouble with them for years.





MarcelP said:


> yeah, me too. Please post the alg.



Probably the R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Probably the R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'



Great, thanks! It does flow.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Great, thanks! It does flow.


Yes, but I find it too long to be fast. That and my V perm are my slowest PLLs, even though my TPS is quite high on that Na perm.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Probably the R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'



dude, your OH page is one of the best OH resources in the whole web. the algs are awesome and fast.


----------

